# 2/2/2008 Thelma Dale IV Tog Trip



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SKUNK! :redface:

Scoring-edible fish = 1 point, dogfish = -1 point

Fingersandclaws: -1
Fishbait: -1
AtlantaKing: 0
Final Tally for the 3 Stooges: -2, but at least the buffet afterwards was decent


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok so when is the deep drop for the makeup of the skunk trip.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've recently become disappointed with the Thelma Dale IV, comparing other trips. Not even one....dang. What about the rest of the boat?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a slight correction. We were on the Keen Lady instead of the Thelma Dale. And FnC's score should be -3. 

Not a lot to report, but the Shanghai buffet afterwards was pretty good.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

2aces said:


> Ok so when is the deep drop for the makeup of the skunk trip.



Seriously. "That's why they call it fishing and not catching"  . . . but it sure was nice just to wet a line. 

We were in about 90 ft of water, not a nibble the entire day. Got so bored I started slapping clams on the attract the doggies just so I could give the mate some work. BTW, I should be -5, not -1 AK!!!! 

No one on the boat even got a throwback. It was that slow.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

And the WBB skunk persists into the year of 2008. Even strong enough to affect the entire boat. It is a good thing that skunk does not apply to the buffets 

Sorry about the trip guys. Hopefully fishing will get better soon.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> And the WBB skunk persists into the year of 2008. Even strong enough to affect the entire boat. It is a good thing that skunk does not apply to the buffets
> 
> Sorry about the trip guys. Hopefully fishing will get better soon.


That's why it's called fis . . .uh . . .hmmm . . .nevermind.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

here ya go guys

http://www.postthisinc.com/images/thumbs/skunk.jpg
would have liked to change the color of this sign to pink & white but don't know how:redface:

stay warm out there

http://i-fur.com/images/skunk-jockey-001.jpg

hope things pick up for you


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

That's it. They can call it fishing, but from now on, I'm gonna call it catching. And it sure has been a long time since I went catching. Hurry up spring, so everybody can go catching!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Desperado said:


> That's it. They can call it fishing, but from now on, I'm gonna call it catching. And it sure has been a long time since I went catching. Hurry up spring, so everybody can go catching!



Right on D!!!! That's too funny Mama


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*tog-aholics anonymous has a 12-step program*

The tog-huntin’ hijinx of the now-disbanded WBB are worthy of the price of admission…please accept a sincere and commiserative hug at the behest of the Cy Young-winning skunk that pitched you guys a three-and-out shutout…bet you guys didn’t know you were up against such a formidably swift-armed foe…I’m kinda struck with the notion that you and your tog-crazed cohorts are desperately overdue for some serious fishy pullage...i think it’s gonna be one of those when-it-rains-it-pours type outings…over-brimming coolers and ice-packed arms are looming on the watery horizon…

What were you baiting your hooks with?..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

We had live greenies and salted clam.


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

CT<
I was out that day on the Bandit out of IRI, we had a pick to non existant fishing on alot of our drops, the captain moved around and it seemed the Mid Port had the bites so everyone ran there, high hook was 7 tog, i had 3 and satyed in the port stern... alot of good toggers were on board, bite was just off that day...he stayed out til dark for us and maid many adjustments and moves...

WE HAD 3 BUSHELS OF WHITE LEGGERS, I BROUGHT A FULL BUSHEL OF SMALL FEMALE BLUE CRAB AND WE HAD THE BOATS GREENIES...


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Can I ask where you got the 3 bushel of white leggers? Thanks. :fishing:Greg


----------



## SMT (Feb 8, 2008)

glantier, boat supplied the whites specially for us as it was a charter full of tog snobs. They came from NY, most likely Brooklyn.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

SMT said:


> glantier, boat supplied the whites specially for us as it was a charter full of tog snobs. They came from NY, most likely Brooklyn.


Bk NY for white crabs. http://www.stellamarisbaitshop.com/id28.html


----------

